# WTS: Fenwick SU1445F surf blank



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

This is a brand new Fenwick SU1445F surf blank, dark brown color, 50/50 split. 12' 3-6oz rating. Still has the barcode sticker on the butt section.

$140 shipped.


----------

